# A couple of Beauties..



## Ligget (May 12, 2009)

Hi lads and lassies, straight from the workshop of Ligget Pen Works here are a couple of pens that I want to share with you all. They are of course Elegant Beauties both have black titanium hardware and acrylic barrels, comments welcome!


----------



## cnirenberg (May 12, 2009)

Mark,
Those sure are a nice pair of beauties (don't read into that).  The green celluloid looking pen came out great.


----------



## KiltedGunn (May 12, 2009)

Both gorgeous, Mark!

Is that top one crushed velvet?


----------



## Whaler (May 12, 2009)

They both are awesome.


----------



## gad5264 (May 12, 2009)

Absolutely stunning colors. I can't show that purple one to my daughters or they will want it.


----------



## stoneman (May 12, 2009)

Both beauties indeed. Nicely done.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 12, 2009)

Holy crap!!  Those are even better than usual, Mark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ldb2000 (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic looking pens Mark . That green crushed velvet is absolutely stunning .


----------



## devowoodworking (May 12, 2009)

Stunning work Mark!!!


----------



## Rollerbob (May 12, 2009)

Ok, thought I liked the others, but now I'm beginning to waver on my first choice. These are beautiful!.......................Someday, maybe I'll get there!:beat-up:


----------



## thewishman (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pens and great photography.


----------



## Gary Max (May 12, 2009)

You really nailed the pics----great looking pens.


----------



## ahoiberg (May 12, 2009)

nice work mr. ligget! brilliant finish on both.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 12, 2009)

Mark I know we talked about this but I am coming over your house to take the photos of my pens. You have the perfect setup outside.

By the way nice pens and thanks for showing.


----------



## toolcrazy (May 12, 2009)

Those are gorgeous. I love the EB kits. Nice work, Mark.


----------



## leehljp (May 12, 2009)

You titled that right - Beauties they are!


----------



## johncrane (May 13, 2009)

Mark!
you killed it mate!:biggrin: there bl--dy rippers!:biggrin: is the first one a Sheaffer blank that Elliot sold here looks a bit like one , also your second pen blank Mark, that was one of my best $$$ spinners too date.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## VisExp (May 13, 2009)

Beautiful pens and pictures Mark.


----------



## workinforwood (May 13, 2009)

Wow..those are some spectacular looking pens.  They'll look great in your collection..I heard that little company "Ligget Penworks" pumps out some quality pens!  Good choice purchasing them from him.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 13, 2009)

Amazingly wonderful work Mark !


----------



## bobindayton (May 13, 2009)

That top one is fantastic. I love the color.


----------



## Ligget (May 13, 2009)

johncrane said:


> Mark!
> you killed it mate!:biggrin: there bl--dy rippers!:biggrin: is the first one a Sheaffer blank that Elliot sold here looks a bit like one , also your second pen blank Mark, that was one of my best $$$ spinners too date.:wink::biggrin:


 
John the blanks were bought so long ago I honestly cannot remember whom I bought them from, you may be correct as it was definately an IAP seller. They are only 17mm square but I wish they were bigger to enable higher end pens to be done.

The purple blank is also a favourite of many of my female customers so I know exactly what you mean!:biggrin:


----------



## Ligget (May 13, 2009)

A big thank you to everyone who posted on this thread as the motivation keeps me focused especially on the days when I am feeling low!


----------



## TBone (May 13, 2009)

The color on those two are great.  I'm partial to the green but the purple looks fantastic also.  Great job and great pictures.


----------



## Munsterlander (May 13, 2009)

Dang, Mark - nice work!!  I've yet to try anything not wood (well, OK, I did use one of the super cool blanks I got from TurnTex that is a mix), but you guys keep posting pictures like this and you're wearing me down...


----------



## johnnycnc (May 13, 2009)

Mark,
Both of those are indeed beauties! 
I can only dream of photos as good as yours.:biggrin:


----------



## jedgerton (May 13, 2009)

Mark,

Outstanding, simply outstanding!

John


----------



## Kaspar (May 14, 2009)

The green is stunning and elegant.  The second shows your usual fantastic craftsmanship, but it also points out a problem I, personally, have with so many of the acrylic blanks: they look great, but really, what kit would go with that? In many cases, the best solution I can find is to dispense with the kit externals, and make them closed-end. 

I have the same problem with some kits.  I love the look of the Gold and Black Ti Elegant Sierra, but what really works with both of those finishes?  I haven't seen one thing yet here that I thought went well with that kit.  (I think a light Water Moccasin snake blank might work, but I haven't tried it yet.)  

Anyway, none of this little digression should be taken to detract from your always superb work.


----------



## Munsterlander (May 14, 2009)

Kaspar said:


> The green is stunning and elegant.  The second shows your usual fantastic craftsmanship, but it also points out a problem I, personally, have with so many of the acrylic blanks: they look great, but really, what kit would go with that? In many cases, the best solution I can find is to dispense with the kit externals, and make them closed-end.
> 
> I have the same problem with some kits.  I love the look of the Gold and Black Ti Elegant Sierra, but what really works with both of those finishes?  I haven't seen one thing yet here that I thought went well with that kit.  (I think a light Water Moccasin snake blank might work, but I haven't tried it yet.)
> 
> Anyway, none of this little digression should be taken to detract from your always superb work.



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, of course - so just my personal opinion, but I think super-color stuff like these acrylics or something like pink ivory looks great on either the Elegant Beauties Mark picked, or the mirror version of the Aero (black ti on the nib and clip) - they're both neutral enough to not clash with the strong color - a perfect pairing in my mind.  Also just my opinion, but I think DIW burl looks great with the Gold and Black Ti Elegant Sierra, and even better with the gold/chrome Aero.  The gold plating really draws out the gold in the wood.


----------



## Kaspar (May 14, 2009)

I can see the DIW working, yes.

Great pens in any case, Mark.


----------



## its_virgil (May 14, 2009)

Hi Mark,
I really like those two blanks. The pens look great. The EB is quickly moving in front of the sierra as my favorite one barrel pen. Actually, the sierra is the only one barrell pen I've ever really liked. So, thanks for showing a couple of really nice "personal favorites" of mine. I enjoyed seeing them...and seeing more pens from  Liggett Pen Works.
Do a good turn daily!
don


----------

